
Polish DeWalt site has no TLS, registration is mandatory for extended warranty - radoslawc
https://twitter.com/radoslawc/status/960880267169812480
======
technion
The real thing I'm seeing with these patterns is that a lot less corporates
actually ever cared about the "Not Secure" warning that many of expected, when
Chrome introduced the warning.

I really expected marketing departments to see this and want to act, but my
own experience had contradicted that.

~~~
radoslawc
Also I'm not a lawyer but for me it violates Article 25 of European General
Data Protection Regulation: "Data protection by Design and by Default (Article
25) requires that data protection is designed into the development of business
processes for products and services. This requires that privacy settings must
be set at a high level by default and that technical and procedural measures
should be taken care by the controller in order to make sure that the
processing, throughout the whole processing lifecycle, complies with the
regulation. Controllers should also implement mechanisms to ensure that
personal data are only processed when necessary for each specific purpose."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation)

------
radoslawc
There is no other way according to customer service reply I've got to obtain
extended warranty than register via local page. Name, Address, Phone number
and password, all this is sent via plain http. Power tools manufacturer DeWalt
is subsidiary of Stanley Black & Decker which according to wikipedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Black_%26_Decker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Black_%26_Decker))
2012 revenue was $US 10.19 BILLION. To add insult to injury saw I've bought
costs twice as much as priciest wildcart certificate I've found.

------
anfilt
Seems like pure negligence on their part.

